# 600 watt hps ?



## rebel (Feb 28, 2010)

im thinking of doing 2 plants in a 2' wide, 5' long, 6'tall closet.
got several popped up overnight under a 4' flo shoplight.
my question , how much will a 600w hps increase my electric bill ?
will a 400w be enough ?
thanks


----------



## PsyJiM (Feb 28, 2010)

Its more than enough.. 
You will see a 10-15 $ up in your bill if you have it 24/7 

PJ


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Simple answer is the 400 will work but the 600 would be the bees knees in that space. Better foot print, many more lumens available, etc. The 600 is the most efficient bulb available  and I think I've seen lumen claims on some bulbs or a bulb for sure that I saw was 95,000 lumens.

But If only two plants, you could actually take is down to a 250 watt in a 3x3 or less space. Seems like for just two plants the 600 is an over kill unless you plan on expanding. I would suggest that you look at the newest ballast's from Lumetek and Galaxy and think about buying one of the multiple watt/dimmable ballast's available now. This way you can start a small space for the two plants and build up from there. There are options nowadays with digital ballast's. I bought the 400 watt for a 32"x32"x63" tent and have the option of using a 250 watts, 275 watts and 400 watts  and has a super lumens feature. There is a 600 they offer as well, i just don't know the dimmible watts available.

Also,if you look at the stickies on the lights page there is a cost calculator ou can use to find out what your cost per month will be. All you need is some info off your bill. There is also a self figuring formula but I can't remember it enough to the point I can write it here for you. I like the easy calculator.


----------



## flaboy88 (Feb 28, 2010)

yes 400 IMO is perfect.. u have a 10sq ft grow space and 5000 lumens per sq ft in flowering is a must.. with a 400w HPS your getting around 50,000 to 55,000 lumens.. u take ur grow space which is 10 and multiply it by 5,000 and your total is about how many lumens u need for flowering.. so 50,000 is great.. i agree that with the 600w HPS for 2 plants mite b overkill. hope this helped.. happy growin


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Feb 28, 2010)

IDK man i'm inclined to tell you to go with the 600w. It just seems like most people that go with the 400w seem to regret not getting the 600w down the line. The 400w will be good though so I wouldn't go and buy a whole new system if you don't have the money. Right now your looking at 5,000lumens per sq. ft. max which is right at the minimums. I remember LF saying in one thread that he's running 8000 lumens sq. ft. because he wants more light to fill out his footprint in his tent better. 

Bottom line yes a 400w will work and will give you good crops. All depends on how you feel about it. IMHO I would go with the 600w system if you ever plan on expanding.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 28, 2010)

I have the exact same size space and use 2 400 watt HPS

number of plants doest really mean anything, ive done 3-8, depends how you train them im sure 2 plants can fill that space.


----------



## flaboy88 (Feb 28, 2010)

i mean i kno they would work but that is creating alot of heat in a small space.. wut kinda ventilation set-up do u have goin on rebel?


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah worry about the sqr footage of your grow area and not the number of plants so much...and i was one of those people who bought a 400w only to regret it and then bought a 600w...if you hve the bucks go with the 600w...you will be glad you did later...a cooltube or vented hood is also a great buy...


----------



## flaboy88 (Feb 28, 2010)

ya.. that was my main thing is to have some sort of ventilation runnin thru there cuz it jus seems like it would pick up to atleast mid 80's..jus my thoughts


----------



## BBFan (Feb 28, 2010)

Like Growdude, my space is the same size overall (2.5' x 4') and when growing with only 1 400 watter in there my results were fair.  I added another 400 watt unit and my results went up dramatically.

So bottom line, 1 600 watt would have given me the same improved results as the 2 400 watt units.

I would definitely go with the 600 watter, regardless of how many plants you intend to grow.

Just my thoughts.  Good luck to you.


----------



## rebel (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks guys, i feel right at home with u all !!
havent completed it yet. open to venting ideas also, as of now my space is an open front closet with a 4' shop flo. walls painted all white(front will be closed in for flowering. 
i can mount an exhaust fan that will vent up thru the attic. intake can come up thru the floor. will 1 bathroom exhaust fan be enough?
as of now i keep my ceiling fan on low which is about 5' from the closet.
had 5 seedlings popped up last nite. will the 2, 4' cool white flos be enough for the veg. stage ? i would like to veg with flos if i can and use an hps for flowering.
yes the 600hps will probably be my pick so shoot me a link to a good one.
im a newbie to indoors.


----------



## flaboy88 (Feb 28, 2010)

rebel said:
			
		

> thanks guys, i feel right at home with u all !!
> havent completed it yet. open to venting ideas also, as of now my space is an open front closet with a 4' shop flo. walls painted all white(front will be closed in for flowering.
> i can mount an exhaust fan that will vent up thru the attic. intake can come up thru the floor. will 1 bathroom exhaust fan be enough?
> as of now i keep my ceiling fan on low which is about 5' from the closet.
> ...



so its a closet w/o a door? idk, it seemes like thats jus bad news waiting to happen.. light leaks can cause her to hermie and that would not b good.. if u get a 600 w HPS w/ hood reflector u can run some duct from 1 side out the closet and have a small fan pulling from the other side  and it would make a world of difference.. atleast to your ladies
and wut kinda floros are you runnin.. (ex T5,T8,T12)?  T5 is the best u can get floro wise.. some ppl enjoy floros cuz not only is it easier on you wallet as opposed to an MH it can also stack your nodes tight as well without producing as much heat therefor venting isnt as big of a prob.. i kno legalize freedom and hemp goddess can both tell u that they have switched from MH to T5's now so if u really want some questions answered about floros they would def steer u in the right directon.. good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2010)

For a long narrow space like you have, I would opt for 2 smaller wattage fixtures, rather than 1 larger one.  Even with a 600W, the light at the ends of the closets will most likely be inadequate--2 400W or even 2 250W would probably be better than one 600W for coverage.


----------



## rebel (Feb 28, 2010)

so its a closet w/o a door? yes, as of now and only doing seedlings but will be totaly closed when complete. the flos are 2 t12 cool white plus. will t5's fit the shoplight fixture or are t5's totally different ? THG, I see your advice with 2 instead of one it being long and narrow . im learning quick, keep the good advice coming !!


----------



## BlueNose (Feb 28, 2010)

I have to agree with THG. 2 smaller lights would be best for your situation. I have a 1000w in the center of a closet similar to yours and the ends don't get enough light.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 1, 2010)

rebel said:
			
		

> so its a closet w/o a door? yes, as of now and only doing seedlings but will be totaly closed when complete. the flos are 2 t12 cool white plus. will t5's fit the shoplight fixture or are t5's totally different ? THG, I see your advice with 2 instead of one it being long and narrow . im learning quick, keep the good advice coming !!



Nope sorry man can't put T-5's in a shop fixture it's a completely different ballast. I have had success with shop fixtures though, just keep em real close to your plant, like an inch away, and you should be ok. Not the best but ok.

When you do have a decent cash flow though i'd invest in the HO T-5's. Just my opinion.


----------

